# Dometic & Norcold Refrigerator Fires/Explosions



## hbss1918 (Jun 22, 2015)

A law firm is going after Norcold and Dometic for RV refrigerator fires:
Hagens Berman is investigating Norcold and Dometic for these companies' defective gas-absorption refrigerators that can explode or catch fire. The defective refrigerators have been installed in *thousands of motorhomes, trailers, fifth-wheels and pop-ups, as well as boats*. We believe Dometic and Norcold should be held responsible for this public safety hazard.
The defective refrigerators jeopardize the safety of RV and boat owners and damage property. Norcold and Dometic's gas-absorption fridges contain a cooling unit with a steel boiler tube that can crack, allowing highly flammable gases â€“ including hydrogen gas â€“ to escape. Experts discovered that a seam in the tube corrodes relatively rapidly even as the rest of the metal appears in good condition.
More here -- http://www.hbsslaw.com/cases-and-investigations/cases/Legal-Investigation-Norcold-RV-Refrigerators


----------

